# New Carbon Cross Disc fork



## slim 83 (Jul 6, 2008)

Saw this on bikerumor. It looks like it is close to a production product. It is 3T and the measurements are posted at the link. There is also a cross handlebar on there as well.


http://www.bikerumor.com/2011/01/25...uteus-full-carbon-disc-brake-cyclocross-fork/

View attachment 222329


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

Very nice! A little out of my price range, but very cool.


----------



## MichaelB (Feb 28, 2010)

Now, just need the same for the road bike ....

Anyway, does this mean that there are hydro STI's out there somewhere ... ???


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

I just saw a road bike prototype with a disc fork. Unfortunately, I need a bike now and can't wait for the technology to matriculate.


----------



## MichaelB (Feb 28, 2010)

Dajianshan said:


> I just saw a road bike prototype with a disc fork. Unfortunately, I need a bike now and can't wait for the technology to matriculate.


Volagi showed a model at Interbike, but this was with cables.

Where/who had the road bike with discs ?

I have already fitted my road bike with a MTB fork to get a front disc, so I can wait a bit ...


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

Some mystery white bike in Taichung, Taiwan. I tried to get info from a friend who is joining a start up that is an OEM for disc brakes, but he couldn't tell me anything.


----------



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

That's the first time I've seen *HYDRAULIC *brakes on a cross fork. Does this mean SRAM is finally readying some hydraulic road levers?

EDIT: Michael B beat me to the punch on this one.


----------



## MichaelB (Feb 28, 2010)

ChilliConCarnage said:


> That's the first time I've seen *HYDRAULIC *brakes on a cross fork. Does this mean SRAM is finally readying some hydraulic road levers?
> 
> EDIT: Michael B beat me to the punch on this one.


I reckon that Shimano will be there too, as weren't they the ones that pushed the UCI ?


Mind you, I'm more than happy with the BB7 paired with a G2 Cleensweep rotor, *especially* in the wet


----------



## kata (Dec 12, 2005)

More Cross disc pics! 

http://www.bikerumor.com/2011/01/27/prototype-whyte-cyclocross-bike-spotted/


----------



## Magdaddy (Feb 23, 2007)

build it, and they will come...with cash in hand.

SO, how soon can I get my carbon 15lb disc crosser?


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

Magdaddy said:


> build it, and they will come...with cash in hand.
> 
> SO, how soon can I get my carbon 15lb disc crosser?



You can have it today if you want flat bars.


----------



## Magdaddy (Feb 23, 2007)

88 rex said:


> You can have it today if you want flat bars.



Niner Air 9 Carbon with Edge composite wheels, tubies even...can be SUB 15lbs if you wanna spend like $8K on the build.

It's new mtb time this spring, probably going fs 29er. Gonna do a nice demo on the GF(oops, Trek) Superfly, shop owner got one as a warranty for his carbon HT that he broke...more than once.

Anway, hard as I might try, I can't get the Niner out of my mind. I would love a stupid light weight Carbon HT in my collection, even though I'm an old man.

I'll wait till the drop bar crossers are available, probably sweet stuff for 2012.


----------



## tsunayoshi (Dec 3, 2009)

As a mountain biker I love my hydro brakes, but I'm sure cable actuated disc brakes on a cx bike would provide more than sufficient stopping power, especially considering that we are coming from cantis.


----------



## ms6073 (Jul 7, 2005)

I realize that is a prototype but I would think it would look really nice if the manufacturer could route the hydraulic hose internally through the fork blade sort of like the rear deraileur cable runs inside the rear stay on the Ridley X-Night.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

ChilliConCarnage said:


> That's the first time I've seen *HYDRAULIC *brakes on a cross fork. Does this mean SRAM is finally readying some hydraulic road levers?
> 
> EDIT: Michael B beat me to the punch on this one.


I think that could simply be a Hydraulic calliper mounted to a fork. It doesn't have any indication that there is a lever on the other end.


----------



## kata (Dec 12, 2005)

Magdaddy said:


> build it, and they will come...with cash in hand.
> 
> SO, how soon can I get my carbon 15lb disc crosser?


Volagi did have a 15lbs road bike w/ disc at interbike. The engineer said that their bikes are overbuilt for this generation and expect to see lighter v2.0 bikes next year. 

So, a 15lbs CX bike with disc? Possibly, if not already as a test mule.


----------



## BenH (Dec 28, 2001)

kata said:


> Volagi did have a 15lbs road bike w/ disc at interbike. The engineer said that their bikes are overbuilt for this generation and expect to see lighter v2.0 bikes next year.
> 
> So, a 15lbs CX bike with disc? Possibly, if not already as a test mule.


I like just about everything about the Volagi but the 130mm rear spacing sucks. Not many disc wheels available in that size.

I wonder why the Salsa Las Cruces is no longer for sale. Looks ideal right about now.


----------



## MichaelB (Feb 28, 2010)

BenH said:


> I like just about everything about the Volagi but the 130mm rear spacing sucks. Not many disc wheels available in that size.
> 
> I wonder why the Salsa Las Cruces is no longer for sale. Looks ideal right about now.


Velocity do hubs with the 130mm spacing that are available, and the DT hubs can be easily converted as well.

I guess the Volagi is a ROAD bike with discs, vs the cloassic Cross Bike with wider spacing for bigger tyres.

Standby as more will be coming I reckon. The Volagi will be the tip of the iceberg.

Hopefully


----------



## Magdaddy (Feb 23, 2007)

BenH said:


> I like just about everything about the Volagi but the 130mm rear spacing sucks. Not many disc wheels available in that size.
> 
> I wonder why the Salsa Las Cruces is no longer for sale. Looks ideal right about now.


I couldn't agree more...LOVE mine. Currently in its full fendered winter road bike guise. Gotta love disc brakes in the winter.


----------



## BenH (Dec 28, 2001)

Sweet ! Winter is a little harsher where you are I see. Fenders are a must-have though here in Seattle. I'm wishing I snapped up that Las Cruces frame on ebay last week.

Otherwise, I can't wait for the 2012 batch of CX bikes. They can't come soon enough.


----------



## Magdaddy (Feb 23, 2007)

BenH said:


> Sweet ! Winter is a little harsher where you are I see. Fenders are a must-have though here in Seattle. I'm wishing I snapped up that Las Cruces frame on ebay last week.
> 
> Otherwise, I can't wait for the 2012 batch of CX bikes. They can't come soon enough.


It's amazing how often Las Cruces frameset's and complete bikes show up on fleabay. I always had them as a favorite search...thought I'd buy another if I could find it. It's a great all around bike, and the ride quality is very nice too. Probably helps that I have big cushy 38's and can run low 30psi tire pressures in cross/off road situation's.

Good luck whatever bike you choose.


----------



## MichaelB (Feb 28, 2010)

Fortunatley, our winter isn't as cold as yours, but enough of the wet weather to make the disc on my bike a godsend.

Waiting for the others to take the Volagi lead and do a double disc road bike.

Cyclocross bikes haven't quite got sufficient traction here in Oz yet


----------



## zank (Aug 4, 2005)

The 3T rep stopped by my booth at NAHBS with the fork in-hand. It looks really nice. There are lots of rumors flying about the development of hydro levers. One thing to keep in mind is that a taper-bore, for instance, can be tuned to lighten the clamping power and make the feel more progressive as compared to a mountain master cylinder.


----------



## kdionb (Apr 25, 2010)

Cyclocross specific disc fork 410mm axle to crown.


----------



## MichaelB (Feb 28, 2010)

The 410 A2C measurement is not a new thing, there are plenty of forks that have that out there - Trigon, Evo, Nashbar, Ritchey etc

Still looks nice though.

I guess the big thing is when we'll see the first hydro STI levers out there.

That's when I'll get excited !!!!! :23:


----------



## diver160651 (Sep 13, 2010)

I don't think anybody would want internal routing with "hydraulic" hoses. You would have a mess on your hands anytime you needed to install, reinstall or service the brakes! Most every hydraulic brake out is shipped assembled and pre-bleed. 



ms6073 said:


> I realize that is a prototype but I would think it would look really nice if the manufacturer could route the hydraulic hose internally through the fork blade sort of like the rear deraileur cable runs inside the rear stay on the Ridley X-Night.


----------

